# 2 Gallery Apps



## kennethj (Mar 3, 2012)

I just installed CM9 on my touchpad yesterday but I noticed there are 2 Gallery apps on my tablet. One has all the pictures and videos on my tablet and the other has the same thing but also includes pictures from my google account. Is this normal for everyone or is this a glitch? I tried "wipe data / factory reset" but I end up with the same thing.


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

The reason for this is there's a gallery app on the cm9 rom and another on the gapps you install. Delete one or the other before installing


----------



## kennethj (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry I'm still new to this but how would I go about deleting it?


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

wankel said:


> The reason for this is there's a gallery app on the cm9 rom and another on the gapps you install. Delete one or the other before installing


Is this the reason I have two calendar apps, also?


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

kennethj said:


> Sorry I'm still new to this but how would I go about deleting it?


Open the zip (either cm or gapps) (don't extract, just right click open using a program like 7zip., and go to system/apps/. Find the gallery.apk and delete it.


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

Tekz08 said:


> Is this the reason I have two calendar apps, also?


I just checked, both the gapps and cm9 have calander apps. Same with the gallery deal, delete one or the other, full wipe and reinstall.


----------



## kennethj (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks! but is there a walkthrough on how to do a full clean wipe and reinstall?
I've already tried the "wipe data / factory reset" option in the reboot option but all it does is reinstall it and there is still 2 gallery apps.


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

kennethj said:


> Thanks! but is there a walkthrough on how to do a full clean wipe and reinstall?
> I've already tried the "wipe data / factory reset" option in the reboot option but all it does is reinstall it and there is still 2 gallery apps.


You're doing the wipe data part right, but youre going to need to edit the files before you install them or else you're going to always have two gallery apps. I'll try to give you brief summary of what you need to do.

1.) Download CM9 alpha 2 and gapps.
2.) Download 7zip
3.) Go to gapps, right click, select open archive.
4.) Navigate to /system/apps, find the calander/gallery.apk and delete it. Exit once this is done.
5.) Put both those files on your touchpad
6.) Reboot into recovery, wipe data/wipe cache/davlik
7.) Install the CM9 and the edited gapps file.
8.) Reboot

Should be good to go, hope that helps man


----------



## kennethj (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you so much it worked!


----------



## bitflung (Oct 14, 2011)

wankel said:


> The reason for this is there's a gallery app on the cm9 rom and another on the gapps you install. Delete one or the other before installing


Alternatively, if you've already installed, it seems there's a pretty good way to delete one of the apps post-install without having to wipe/install all over again.
I just bumped into this forum because I had the exact same problem. The solution below worked for 5 minutes ago; it involves using a root uninstaller app to purge one of the two copies of 'gallery'. disclaimers will be presented as you install and run apps warning you that you could brick your device, etc etc. you know the drill, do this at your own risk. it worked fine for me without any indication of an error along the way.

0. you'll need to be able to grant super user permissions to an app. CM7/CM9 have historically come with this built-in, but future CM9 versions won't (as i recall) - so for future readers, go download something like SuperSU: http://goo.gl/CZ0dj [google play link]

1. Install a root uninstaller - i used this free one: http://goo.gl/gGMGT [google play link]

2. In the root uninstall app, browse to your system apps and BACKUP the gallery app, the button is at the bottom of the screen (will be just one listed in the above linked 'root uninstall' app)

3. Once backed up, uninstall gallery (the button, again, is at the bottom of the screen in 'root uninstall')

4. Reboot the device: for me, gallery was just -gone- until i rebooted.

5. post-reboot, take note that there is now only one gallery app. for me, i verified this by long-pressing the home screen and noting that now only one 'gallery' source is available to choose a wallpaper from, rather than the previous two.

Hope that helps someone.

for me, I am hoping to stop seeing intermittent 'unfortunately, gallery has stopped' messages - those messages were my main motive for hunting down this thread and finally finding the above solution. I haven't seen the message yet since then, but it hasn't been long (5 minutes or so). Your mileage may vary.

-bit


----------

